# Beersmith 1.4 Released



## AndrewQLD (6/8/07)

The BeerSmith upgrade is now available here BeerSmith 1.4 for the discussion page and here to Download the software.
Some of the new features include:

- Calendar View - for scheduling recipes (also notes and events)
- Pricing features - for ingredients, recipes and shopping
- Notes - including tasks, calendar events and basic notes
- Late Extract Additions - including proper IBU calculations
- Customizable Brewsheet Templates - so you can make your own brewsheet just like any other report
- Ability to mix waters in water tool and also save water additive combinations for direct use in a recipe
- Ability to lock a recipe to prevent editing
- Recipe Save As command to allow changes without overwriting the original
- Quite a number of bug fixes and minor improvements
- Increased template options - for example you can put $STYLE.NAME within a recipe to get the name of the beer style

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## johnno (6/8/07)

Just did it.

Went ok.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Stuster (6/8/07)

Just did it. Make sure you export any data you have (hops, grains, etc) before installing, unless you like using restore points. :angry:


----------



## razz (6/8/07)

I just ordered the full version, there is a $5 discount for a limited time.


----------



## bonj (6/8/07)

The upgrade went smoothly here. While I backed up all my modifications, they were still present after the upgrade.


----------



## Stuster (6/8/07)

Not sure why they didn't with me. I had to export them, then import afterwards. No big deal. I'm running Vista, and all that info has disappeared when I've installed other programs before, so it may be that it's not so well set up for Vista yet.


----------



## bonj (6/8/07)

Just checked the linked forum for 1.4 issues, and noticed that Stuster has already mentioned the bug regarding the IBUs and the style comparison.


----------



## KoNG (6/8/07)

will get into it when i get home, although i'd been meaning to email ....Brad is it.? i think 2 things that would be easy to add and should be there is....

BU:GU ratio
and
an icon or similar showing if you have removed the recipe from inventory

obviously i've left my email to late... :lol:


----------



## Stuster (6/8/07)

KoNG said:


> BU:GU ratio
> and
> an icon or similar showing if you have removed the recipe from inventory



The BU:GU ratio is there.  :super: 

The icon for removed for inventory would be great. Don't think there's anything like that there though. :unsure:


----------



## T.D. (6/8/07)

Sweeeet!!! BU:GU will be handy.


----------



## KoNG (6/8/07)

Stuster said:


> The BU:GU ratio is there.  :super:



oh sweet, he's done it for the upgrade...!?!?! good good.

also, whats the consensus... do we need to export and re-import all our recipes and inventory etc after upgarding..? (or was that just a one off for Stuster.?)


----------



## Ross (6/8/07)

My upgrade went smoothly - no problems at all  

Just noticed 5,000 post..... I gotta spend less time on here B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## Jagungal (6/8/07)

Mine upgraded fine on Windows XP, keeping all of my Aussie grains and custom recipes.


----------



## Batz (6/8/07)

Went well

I like the lock thingy,I have lost a recipie or two on late nights :blink: 

Batz


----------



## Hashie (6/8/07)

I just bought a key for it today. Got most of it sorted.
How can I manipulate the program for BIAB?
Or isn't that possible?


----------



## Phrak (6/8/07)

Hashie said:


> How can I manipulate the program for BIAB?
> Or isn't that possible?


No manipulation needed Hashie. I do one of two methods, depending on how I feel or what I'm brewing at the time:
1) Leave the Mash-steps section blank, and preview the brew-sheet. This gives me a value for "Add water to achieve boil volume of xx.xxL" (eg. 28.25L). This is the volume I mash with, then top-up again to this level after the bag's removed and before the boil.
or/
2) Use the mash-steps section. First step is usually an infusion with ~25L of water. Subsequent steps are whetever is on the go (eg Decoction, Mash-out, etc). The preview brew sheet will still give you the "Add water to achieve boil volume of xx.xxL" but it'll be basically the difference between the original 25L (less evaporation and grain absorption) and the required boil volume.

These days I'm tending to mash with ~24L, because this is where the half-way weld seam on my kettle is at. It's very easy to see when to stop adding water withing having to juggle a tap and a dip-stick at the same time.

Hope this makes sense! 
:beer:
Tim


----------



## wabster (6/8/07)

Hashie said:


> I just bought a key for it today. Got most of it sorted.
> How can I manipulate the program for BIAB?
> Or isn't that possible?



Hope you can coz I just bought the key too and plan to organise my BIAB brews with it.

BTW also told the author Dr Bradley Smith that I heard about the upgrade to 1.4 here so he knows where people are finding out about his product, it's only fair he knows  

Cheerz Wabster

Edit Just saw Phrak response on the next page, whoops!


----------



## Hashie (6/8/07)

Cheers Phrak, it does make sense. I will try it both of the methods you mentioned and will also try and 'edit' a single infusion, to get the temps and times I'm looking for.

Cheers


----------



## Phrak (6/8/07)

Just setup my new version with a couple of pre-defined BIAB mash profiles:
View attachment BIAB_Mash_Profile.bsm

Only two profiles, but you get the idea and can customise as you need.
HTH B) 

One thing I did notice was the default mash profiles had some unexpected temperatures.
Full-body is 70C
Medium body is 67.8
Light body is 65.6

Any comments?

:beer:
Tim


----------



## big d (6/8/07)

Version 1.4 hey.Better go and check it out before i update.Love Beersmith.

P.S Ross your medal is in the mail for 5000 posts.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## KoNG (6/8/07)

Be sure to save (export) your recipes, hops and grain etc etc... as mine didnt carry over...!

I like BU:GU


----------



## Stuster (6/8/07)

I'm not saying anything, kong.


----------



## bigfridge (6/8/07)

KoNG said:


> Be sure to save (export) your recipes, hops and grain etc etc... as mine didnt carry over...!
> 
> I like BU:GU



Where did you save your Downloaded Zip file ?


----------



## KoNG (7/8/07)

Stuster said:


> I'm not saying anything, kong.



:lol: never fear i had exported everything, so all is fine. I just wanted to reiterate, so others didnt lose info.

I like the "costing" section, i'm going to set everything a few bob less than actual price. Will come in handy at times when i have to defend this joyful hobby to the missus..!!


----------



## Screwtop (7/8/07)

Who's been able to use the Calendar, when I started the new version it came up with a few recipes of mine in the Calendar with ageing times(green bar), can't seem to delete them or add others for a schedule. Back to playing with it.


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/8/07)

Screwtop said:


> Who's been able to use the Calendar, when I started the new version it came up with a few recipes of mine in the Calendar with ageing times, can't seem to delete them or add others for a schedule. Back to playing with it.



You need to set your calendar options, click on the calendar options tab from within the calendar view.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bconnery (7/8/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> You need to set your calendar options, click on the calendar options tab from within the calendar view.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



I managed that one. Did you see anywhere an option for not including recipes in the calendar? 

I don't see myself using it that much anyway but I would like to exclude all my recipes that I am working on. 

I know I could set the date to something way ahead or behind but I'd prefer a checkbox...


----------



## SJW (7/8/07)

On my computer at home it all loaded fine and carried all existing info to the upgrade. But on my work computer it asked me for my key numbers and I lost all existing info. A bit odd.


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/8/07)

bconnery said:


> I managed that one. Did you see anywhere an option for not including recipes in the calendar?
> 
> I don't see myself using it that much anyway but I would like to exclude all my recipes that I am working on.
> 
> I know I could set the date to something way ahead or behind but I'd prefer a checkbox...



If you tick all the boxes in the "display recipes on calendar" section of the calendar options screen none of your recipes should show.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## KoNG (7/8/07)

SJW said:


> On my computer at home it all loaded fine and carried all existing info to the upgrade. But on my work computer it asked me for my key numbers and I lost all existing info. A bit odd.




Hmmm, i had to enter my purchase key too..!!!!
did others (who's settings carried over) not have to do this..?


----------



## Stuster (7/8/07)

No. Didn't need to enter my code. I was expecting to have to search the house for it, but I was lucky.  Maybe there's some reason Beersmith doesn't trust you, kong. :lol:


----------



## fixa (7/8/07)

my recipes etc did carry over, but i did have to re enter the code...hmmm strange.


----------



## bconnery (7/8/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> If you tick all the boxes in the "display recipes on calendar" section of the calendar options screen none of your recipes should show.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Yes, but I'd like exclude specific ones that aren't actually beers/fermenting yet, just plans/pipedreams...


----------



## KoNG (7/8/07)

Stuster said:


> No. Didn't need to enter my code. I was expecting to have to search the house for it, but I was lucky.  Maybe there's some reason Beersmith doesn't trust you, kong. :lol:





fixa said:


> my recipes etc did carry over, but i did have to re enter the code...hmmm strange.



Hmmm, maybe it has more to do, with the method used to get the update. "self extracting" was blocked when i tried, so i used the "http" method. :unsure: 




bconnery said:


> Yes, but I'd like exclude specific ones that aren't actually beers/fermenting yet, just plans/pipedreams...



i know you mentioned it earlier, but i have a seperate folder for "future" brews, each brew in that folder is currently 'planned for brewing in 2008, that way it doesnt get tied up in current lists etc. Then i just change the date when i go to brew it and move it into my recipes folder proper.


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/8/07)

KoNG said:


> Hmmm, maybe it has more to do, with the method used to get the update. "self extracting" was blocked when i tried, so i used the "http" method. :unsure:
> i know you mentioned it earlier, but i have a seperate folder for "future" brews, each brew in that folder is currently 'planned for brewing in 2008, that way it doesnt get tied up in current lists etc. Then i just change the date when i go to brew it and move it into my recipes folder proper.



Also if you leave the "brewer" field blank in your recipe and then select "hide all recipes where I am not the brewer" check box in the calendar options the recipe won't appear in the calender either.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## KoNG (7/8/07)

Good tip... ta.
still the only thing missing for me, is a way to show that the recipe has been removed from inventory.! For now i just type it into notes, but a proper icon or the likes would be better.


----------



## SJW (7/8/07)

Got it! Depending on where you save the Beersmith file or where you extract it from will depend on weather or not u need to add your purchase number in again. On my computer at home I save the new downloaded file into my beersmith folder in "program files", then extraced it and everything went fine.
Where at work I saved it outside the old beersmith folder and it treats it like a new setup.
So make sure u save the downloaded file in the old beersmith file and just let it overwrite the old one called "beersmith exe" or rename it to beersmith 1.4. Eitherway you can delete them and the installer file once up and running.

Steve


----------



## Screwtop (7/8/07)

Still can't figure this calendar :angry:


----------



## SJW (7/8/07)

I think I will brush the calender for now.


----------



## sqyre (7/8/07)

Screwtop said:


> Still can't figure this calendar :angry:



The calendar shows the times set in the recipe..

If its the "Ageing" bar thats annoying (was for me) double click on the bar in the calendar which will open up the recipe then down the bottom change your ageing time from 4 weeks (i think 4 weeks is the default) to zero.. or whatever you like.. and it will change the calendar accordingly..

Nothing lasts long enough around here to age..  

Hope that helps...

Sqyre..


----------



## Screwtop (7/8/07)

sqyre said:


> The calendar shows the times set in the recipe..
> 
> If its the "Ageing" bar thats annoying (was for me) double click on the bar in the calendar which will open up the recipe then down the bottom change your ageing time from 4 weeks (i think 4 weeks is the default) to zero.. or whatever you like.. and it will change the calendar accordingly..
> 
> ...




Thanks Bruce, but I have about 6 beers all overlapping in some way, fermentation, ageing etc so it shows nothing in the day box other than "More". Pity the way it's set up as the beer that is current (brewed today) is last on the list in the window below when I click on today's date. 

Thanks,

Screwy


----------



## Hogan (7/8/07)

Two questions please:

1. How do you change the US date default to our Aussie style.

2. Is the recipe contents pricing set to US or AUS dollars.



Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/8/07)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks Bruce, but I have about 6 beers all overlapping in some way, fermentation, ageing etc so it shows nothing in the day box other than "More". Pity the way it's set up as the beer that is current (brewed today) is last on the list in the window below when I click on today's date.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Screwy



Screwy,
Have you tried expanding the calendar view by clicking and dragging the bottom of the window down, that should enlarge the view.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/8/07)

Hogan said:


> Two questions please:
> 
> 1. How do you change the US date default to our Aussie style.
> 
> ...



1. I think you will find the date defaults to your windows settings, mine uses the standard dd/mm/yyyy and appears that way in BeerSmith.

2. U.S or AUS dollars makes no difference within the program.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/8/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Screwy,
> Have you tried expanding the calendar view by clicking and dragging the bottom of the window down, that should enlarge the view.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Sorry Screwtop, I have just had a closer look at your problem, it seems the calander view is limited to showing 3 actions/entries per day if you are also showing aging and fermenting brews.
But if you hide the fermentation period and aging period in the calendar options window it will show more recipes in the day fields.
I think the idea is to use the calendar options tab to select the info you want to show ie fermenting brews or beers being brewed but not necessarily all at the same time.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (7/8/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Screwy,
> Have you tried expanding the calendar view by clicking and dragging the bottom of the window down, that should enlarge the view.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




BINGO, spot on Andrew, seems with 7 brews current I'd need to expand quite a bit.





Thanks,

Screwy


----------



## Hogan (12/8/07)

Hi Mercs O

I have previously added the BB grains to my BeerSmith grains file in C:/program files.

View attachment Grain.bsm


Drop the attached grain file (149k) into your BeerSmith folder after renaming it <grain2> 

Open it in BeerSmith and see how the content compares to what you have. 

If you are happy that it contains more than your current grain file then make it the primary grain file and delete the old one.

Hope this helps.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Mercs Own (12/8/07)

Hogan said:


> Hi Mercs O
> 
> I have previously added the BB grains to my BeerSmith grains file in C:/program files.
> 
> ...



Hoges, thanks for you help. You are repling to a post I removed from here as I found the other post that was more directly linked to my question. My grain and hop files are all up to date what I am wanting to do is add the specialty grains and malts ie weyermann/barret/jo white etc into my default grain.bsm

If you know how to do that would you mind repling to me on the other post as we should keep that on topic.

Thanks man!


----------



## Hogan (14/8/07)

Has anyone had a go at customising their brewsheet using the 'new brewsheet' selection from the drop down box in the tool bar. 

BeerSmith says: _Many have asked for the ability to customize the step-by-step brewsheet so you can include your own formats or steps in your brewing process. The new brewsheet titled New Brewsheet on the format dropdown is fully customizable. See the custom reports page for more information on how to use the standard templates to create your own custom reports._

I can't seem to get to first base with this. Can anyone give me a few pointers on how to proceed and the steps to take.?


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## MrsSqyre (28/3/08)

I just ordered my own copy!


:icon_chickcheers: 


Mrs Sqyre :icon_cheers:


----------



## homekegger1 (28/3/08)

Finally decided to buy this myself. Only wish I knew there was a $5 discount 7 months ago. But with the dollar the way it is, it was reasonably cheap....

Cheers

HK


----------



## brotom7 (29/3/08)

Being a programmer myself, marketing and selling my own software (in a completely different field) and looking at the amount of work that has gone into this product I must say it's an amazingly low price. Sure there are areas that can be improved but for $20 it's a great deal. Hope it's worth while for them to continue to develop it.

I purchased it myself a couple of weeks ago and it's $20 well spent.


----------



## Stuster (29/3/08)

brotom7 said:


> Hope it's worth while for them to continue to develop it.



There are fairly frequent updates, all free. My feeling is that it's more a labour of love for Brad who developed this than anything strictly commercial. :beer: to him.


----------



## olskoolsoulja (29/3/08)

He is quick to help out with problems and advice.

I lost my key recently and Brad managed to find it and I purchased mine in early 2006 /I thought that was pretty good.

I think it is a great product for the price and have a lot of fun with it . I like playing with the water profiler , Its a puzzle machine with a purpose (maybe Ive been away too long)  

Rich


----------



## SJW (29/3/08)

I think it is an essential bit if kit for any brewer, and for AG brewers it will be the cheapest and most valuable bit if kit u will ever own.

Steve


----------



## turto77 (29/3/08)

where can i find .bsm files for aussie ingredients, i did a quick search on here and cam up with nothing.


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/3/08)

Turto said:


> where can i find .bsm files for aussie ingredients, i did a quick search on here and cam up with nothing.



About 9 posts up

Andrew


----------



## bconnery (29/3/08)

Brad's service and support is brilliant!
I had a problem with the latest upgrade and lost all my recipes. I know I should have taken a backup but I got lazy....

Brad took my files and restored them all, in the process finding that there was a bug, so he was happy, and I was happy 

I think this is the best tool for extract brewers for certain. For AG it is still brilliant but I'm sure promash has its good points too. For extract though, beersmith all the way...


----------



## bindi (29/3/08)

bconnery said:


> Brad's service and support is brilliant!
> I had a problem with the latest upgrade and lost all my recipes. I know I should have taken a backup but I got lazy....
> 
> Brad took my files and restored them all, in the process finding that there was a bug, so he was happy, and I was happy
> ...





Thanks for the reminder BEFORE upgrading.


----------



## Beer-Smith (30/3/08)

bindi said:


> Thanks for the reminder BEFORE upgrading.



Hello all,
Yes, I always recommend making a backup first.

BTW - Not sure if you saw the latest BeerSmith update, but we added equal runnings batch sparging (a much demanded feature) and also the BJCP 2008 style guide. Available on the web site: http://beersmith.com

I'm still looking for a volunteer to enter the Australian style guide. Drop me an email if interested.

Cheers!
Brad


----------



## Screwtop (30/3/08)

Beer-Smith said:


> Hello all,
> Yes, I always recommend making a backup first.
> 
> BTW - Not sure if you saw the latest BeerSmith update, but we added equal runnings batch sparging (a much demanded feature) and also the BJCP 2008 style guide. Available on the web site: http://beersmith.com
> ...




Couldn't find the BJCP 2008 on the site! Anyone?


----------



## bconnery (30/3/08)

Screwtop said:


> Couldn't find the BJCP 2008 on the site! Anyone?



It isn't there as a separate file, as far as I know, just as part of a beersmith update. I got asked if I wanted to update when I loaded beersmith, and there they were...


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/3/08)

Beer-Smith said:


> Hello all,
> Yes, I always recommend making a backup first.
> 
> BTW - Not sure if you saw the latest BeerSmith update, but we added equal runnings batch sparging (a much demanded feature) and also the BJCP 2008 style guide. Available on the web site: http://beersmith.com
> ...



Gees Brad, your memory is not too good  , I've got it half done but had a bit of a time issue over Xmas, should be ready in a month or so.

Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (30/3/08)

bconnery said:


> It isn't there as a separate file, as far as I know, just as part of a beersmith update. I got asked if I wanted to update when I loaded beersmith, and there they were...



Thanks Ben, all BJCP 2004 here, did an update from the internet and received this



> Searching for Updates...
> Update may take several minutes.
> Validating Registration Code...
> No new updates for BeerSmith.exe
> ...


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/3/08)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks Ben, all BJCP 2004 here, did an update from the internet and received this



Screwy,
I think you will have to do a manual dowload to upgrade to the latest version go to this link and follow the instructions. this is a complete upgrade of BeerSmith including the BJCP 2008 guide.

Cheers
Andrew




> All,
> Newest release of BeerSmith here (Version 1.4, build 036)
> 
> http://www.beersmith.com/download.htm
> ...


----------



## jlm (30/3/08)

While we're on the topic, I've been tooling around with beersmith today (instead of brewing) putting in my prices, updating grains ect., one thing thats got me though is the hop price $/cg? Is that $/hundred grams? Couldn't find anything in the help section. Very minor issue, but its bugging me.


----------



## Screwtop (30/3/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Screwy,
> I think you will have to do a manual dowload to upgrade to the latest version go to this link and follow the instructions. this is a complete upgrade of BeerSmith including the BJCP 2008 guide.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




Thanks Andrew that worked! Whale Oil Beef Hooked

.......Still no Yeast Pitched Date Field, that would be handy, especially for the No Chillers.



> While we're on the topic, I've been tooling around with beersmith today (instead of brewing) putting in my prices, updating grains ect., one thing thats got me though is the hop price $/cg? Is that $/hundred grams? Couldn't find anything in the help section. Very minor issue, but its bugging me.



jlm, yep cg Roman/Latin Centum, Centi or C = 100


----------



## jlm (30/3/08)

Cheers Screwy, back to tinkering around on it. I've managed to waste most of the day playing around, planning brews. Great little program.


----------



## Beer-Smith (30/3/08)

Screwtop said:


> Couldn't find the BJCP 2008 on the site! Anyone?



Yes,
Its integrated in the latest release. Go to the downloads page and download and update your program using the instructions on the main download page.

Cheers!
Brad


----------



## Batz (30/3/08)

Beer-Smith said:


> \ BTW - Not sure if you saw the latest BeerSmith update, but we added equal runnings batch sparging (a much demanded feature) Cheers!
> Brad




I can't find this,but really want too it would be a great feature
Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/3/08)

Batz said:


> I can't find this,but really want too it would be a great feature
> Batz



Jeff in your mash schedule just tick "batch sparge using batches that fill" and " Sparge using equal size batches" and untick " Drain the mash tun before starting to batch sparge" This will set up BeerSmith to do a proper batch sparge.



Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Beer-Smith (30/3/08)

Hello,
Its on the downloads page - just download the latest version and install it. Upgrade instructions are also on that page.

Also - here's a quick article on the new release and another one on batch sparging. The equal runnings batch sparge is now the default option for all of the batch sparge mash profiles if you select these in a new recipe. In addition, you can manually enable it by checking "Sparge using equal size batches" and unchecking "Drain the mash tun before starting" in the Batch Sparge options section of any mash profile. The calculated batch sparge water amounts will be shown on your brewsheet.

Cheers!
Brad


----------



## stillscottish (23/4/08)

Please forgive this sinner.
I had been using a dodgy copy of Beersmith but have just bought the latest version.

That should up my efficiency and make all my brews taste better.  

Campbell
legal at last.

I even bought a copy of Vista last week. First paid-for OS since DOS 5.


----------



## lucas (23/4/08)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks Andrew that worked! Whale Oil Beef Hooked
> 
> .......Still no Yeast Pitched Date Field, that would be handy, especially for the No Chillers.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that's what it's meant to mean in beersmith, but I'm not so sure that's what the unit really means. centi is usually used to signify 1/100. cm = one 100th of a meter, aka 10 mm. cl = one 100th of a litre, aka 10ml.

the kilogram is the bastard child of the SI system, as it's a base unit that already has a 10^3 prefix on it. 100g, according to wikipedia's writeup on SI prefixes, should really be a hectogram (or perhaps a deci-kilogram if you make up compound prefixes)... but nobody would know what the hell it was then.


----------



## mfdes (23/4/08)

stillscottish said:


> I even bought a copy of Vista last week. First paid-for OS since DOS 5.



Ugh!

I'd stay away from Vista 
Not very stable or secure compared to XP.

MFS.


----------



## pokolbinguy (23/4/08)

mfdes said:


> Ugh!
> 
> I'd stay away from Vista
> Not very stable or secure compared to XP.MacOS
> ...



 had to do it


----------



## bonj (23/4/08)

haha.... OS Holy Wars!

While Beersmith runs pretty well under wine, I would personally love a native Linux version. There are a few circumstances (switching between Normal, Brewsheet, etc) that it regularly crashes in, and printing is a little tedious with having to export to html, and print under Firefox. Still... nothing I can't cope with for the joy of having a Windows free PC.


----------



## reVoxAHB (23/4/08)

Bonj said:


> Still... nothing I can't cope with for the joy of having a Windows free PC.



amen to that.


----------



## stillscottish (23/4/08)

mfdes said:


> Ugh!
> 
> I'd stay away from Vista
> Not very stable or secure compared to XP.
> ...



But it's purty.   

Campbell


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/4/08)

Bonj said:


> haha.... OS Holy Wars!
> 
> While Beersmith runs pretty well under wine, I would personally love a native Linux version. There are a few circumstances (switching between Normal, Brewsheet, etc) that it regularly crashes in, and printing is a little tedious with having to export to html, and print under Firefox. Still... nothing I can't cope with for the joy of having a Windows free PC.



I thought there was a linux version of everything!!


----------



## Screwtop (23/4/08)

lucas said:


> I'm sure that's what it's meant to mean in beersmith, but I'm not so sure that's what the unit really means. centi is usually used to signify 1/100. cm = one 100th of a meter, aka 10 mm. cl = one 100th of a litre, aka 10ml.
> 
> the kilogram is the bastard child of the SI system, as it's a base unit that already has a 10^3 prefix on it. 100g, according to wikipedia's writeup on SI prefixes, should really be a hectogram (or perhaps a deci-kilogram if you make up compound prefixes)... but nobody would know what the hell it was then.




Sorry Lucas, my Bad, slipped Centi in there with Centum. It belongs with Milli, Micro, Nano, Pico, Femto, Atto etc.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## braufrau (23/4/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> I thought there was a linux version of everything!!




I wish!


----------



## reviled (14/9/08)

Someone here might know, I dont have the internet at home but want to get beersmith, would I be able to get a friend to download it for me and get it off of them via memory stick? Or is there something built into beersmith that will prevent me doing this?


----------



## wabster (14/9/08)

reviled said:


> Someone here might know, I dont have the internet at home but want to get beersmith, would I be able to get a friend to download it for me and get it off of them via memory stick? Or is there something built into beersmith that will prevent me doing this?



Reviled there wouldn't be a problem for you here. You can get a copy of Beersmith from anyone, however you like, the source of it doesn't matter so a mate with Net access is fine. The main issue is getting a "key" from Brad Smith which most do on the Net then applying it to the Beersmith program to register it. That unique rego code is yours and shouldn't be shared.

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## reviled (14/9/08)

wabster said:


> Reviled there wouldn't be a problem for you here. You can get a copy of Beersmith from anyone, however you like, the source of it doesn't matter so a mate with Net access is fine. The main issue is getting a "key" from Brad Smith which most do on the Net then applying it to the Beersmith program to register it. That unique rego code is yours and shouldn't be shared.
> 
> Cheerz Wabster



So the key is pretty much what youre paying for to enable the software to work? :huh:


----------



## wambesi (14/9/08)

reviled said:


> Someone here might know, I dont have the internet at home but want to get beersmith, would I be able to get a friend to download it for me and get it off of them via memory stick? Or is there something built into beersmith that will prevent me doing this?



Like Wabz said but I'm sure he would be able to work something out via another inbox or something maybe if you dont have your own email addy.

On a separate subject, this program is awesome. Now have it on my thumb drive so I can use it wherever I may be. Have a the brewery laptop, but do most of my work on my desktop. Can't imagine how I was before it!

EDIT: Yeah the software you can get from the site, it is a trial version, once you get the key and enter it, it becomes fully functional (although actually I think it already is, just time restricted until registration)


----------

